# Cool Old Table Saw



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Don't know if any of you follow Engles Coach Shop on youtube, but this guy has some of what I think are serious blacksmith and wood working skills.
I've been fascinated with an old table saw he uses, so here it is.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Never seen him before. That's an impressive saw!


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

Yes watch him quite often! He's definitely a master


----------

